
In Religious Arbitration, Scripture Is the Rule of Law - sethbannon
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/11/03/business/dealbook/in-religious-arbitration-scripture-is-the-rule-of-law.html?_r=0
======
bediger4000
Totally weird.

 _“The Holy Scripture shall be the supreme authority,” the rules of the
proceedings state._ and _In legal circles, those cases, along with the Ellison
suit, are considered seminal examples of how judges have consistently upheld
religious arbitrations over secular objections._

How is this a whole lot different than Shari'a, the same Shari'a that
apparently the states of Kansas and Oklahoma (and others)0 are dreadfully
scared of? Will the same judges uphold a Muslim-owned business' right to use
Shari'a arbitration?

~~~
DanBC
Sharia law, christian religious courts, and Beth Din, all have similar
problems.

There have been serious problems with child abuse not being reported to child
protection / law enforcement; or of rights of women being ignored (eg, the
"get" needed by Jewish women to recognise their divorce is often not issued).

So it's really frustrating when people wang on about sharia and how evil it is
and how it must never be allowed to happen when a: it's about as bad as the
others and b: it's already working (in the UK, at least).

Here's an old article from BBC:
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7233040.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7233040.stm)

